
Using customer segmentation to improve conversion rates - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/segmenting-customer-pipelines
======
francesca
Would be great to see a follow-post on how segmented marketing affects the
diversity of entrance points to the funnel. For example, if you have more
targeted marketing towards 3-4 different groups, you'll likely have fewer
points of entry but more successful conversion rates.

